# The Messengers DVD review



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

The Messengers, 
This morning on the way to a job site we stopped at a convenience store and I bought a power aid and a bag of sunflower seeds, I hadn't had sunflower seeds in months but had a strange craving so I pulled the trigger on the salty snack. 
A couple of hours later I called my Wife to confirm our lunch date for our 16th anniversary, man the years have flown by! We ran over our options and decided to cook a nice dinner and settle in at the Freeman Family Theater and watch a new movie, she choose "The Messengers". 
From the start "The Messengers" grabs you with some great imagery and stunning audio, I personally love movies that are frightening and suspenseful, which this movie is, don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of Freddy, Jason, and Michael, but for true scare value some things that are not seen, or only briefly seen, can be more frightening than blood and gore. 
In this movie the soundtrack plays a huge roll in scare value, the surround sound and punchy low end are fantastic, definitely one of the best mixed movies to come down the pipe in awhile, couple this with very good picture quality makes this a entertaining movie. 
The storyline is interesting if not a bit reflective of some other movies in this genre, (I won't give away any of the plot for those of you who haven't seen it), dialog is a bit weak at points and story elements could have been written more cleverly than they were, but as a whole it comes off well. Don't expect a "Psycho" or an vintage Stephen King plot here. 
In the end the soundtrack saves the picture, with some great sudden action shots and disturbing imagery it brings the movie to life all though I wouldn't consider watching this movie without 5.1 surround. 
Oh yea, about the sunflower seeds, just a weird coincidence??? or a sign from "The Messengers"??


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a hard time watching these types of movies, but occasionally will bite. My daughter of 17 and a couple of her friends watched this movie over the weekend in our HT room. They came out claiming they screamed more and longer while watching this movie than any other... and they watch a lot of scary movies. It must be pretty scary good.


----------



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

I found myself looking out of one eye through my fingers a couple of times, as far as scare value, it's one of my favs.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Mongrel714 said:


> ...I found myself looking out of one eye through my fingers a couple of times ....


I didn't .... because I was looking around the room to see if they were coming to me in the dark raying:raying: ... I had to turn on the rope light on my riser to have more light in the room :rubeyes::rubeyes: ..... I don't know how this experience could be if not using surrounds and sub to watch the movie .... maybe it won't feel so real and not to scary :scratch::scratch:


----------



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

I agree, it def adds to the experiance!


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Hmm, guess I gotta add this one to the list of "to see" movies. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

